# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Как ОН и ОНА ведут себя в дУше. Посмеёмся? )

## Irina

*Как принимать душ, будучи женщиной:*

1. Снять одежду и положить ее в соответствующие корзины для грязного белья (белое с белым, цветное с цветным)
2. Идти в ванную в пеньюаре. Встретившись с мужем или другом, нервно прикрыть каждую оголенную часть тела и перейти на бег.
3. Посмотреться в зеркало и выпятить живот, чтобы появилась возможность поплакаться и похныкать по поводу его появления. [more]
4. Встать под душ. Искать губку для лица, губку для рук, губку для ног, большую губку и пемзу.
5. Первый раз промыть волосы шампунем "Четыре в одном" лабораторий Гарнье с восмьюдесятью тремя витаминами.
6. Повторно промыть волосы шампунем "Четыре в одном" лабораторий Гарнье с восмьюдесятью тремя витаминами.
7. Использовать бальзам-ополаскиватель лабораторий Гарнье. В течение 15 минут не смывать его с волос.
8. Очистить лицо при помощи маски, сделанной из яиц, смешанных с протертыми абрикосами. Очищать на протяжении 10 минут, или до появления легкого раздражения.
9. Смыть ополаскиватель (данная операция должна занимать по меньшей мере 15 минут для полной уверенности в промытости волос)
10. Побрить подмышки и ноги. Посомневаться, не стоит ли подбрить "под купальник", но, в конечном итоге, довольствоваться эпилирующим воском.
11. Кричать все что пожелаете, со всей мочи, когда ваш муж или друг включает воду в каком-нибудь другом месте.
12. Выключить душ.
13. Протереть все влажные детали душа. Побрызгать антибактериальным спреем поддон душа.
14. Выйти из душа. Вытереться банным полотенцем величиной с две Франции. Волосы обмотать вторым полотенцем.
15. Обследовать каждую частичку вашего тела на предмет наличия прыщика. В случае необходимости атаковать его при помощи ногтей или щипчиков-эпилятора.
16. Вернуться в комнату, завернутой в пеньюар, со своим полотенцем на голове.
17. Встретившись с мужем или другом, нервно прикрыть каждую оголенную часть тела и перейти на бег в сторону ванной, где провести полтора часа за одеваниие. 


*Теперь как принять душ, будучи мужчиной:*

1. Снять одежду, усевшись на край кровати. Все бросить в кучу.
2. Идти до ванной голым. Встретившись с женой или подругой, не забыть со смыслом напрячь перед ней нижнюю часть пресса, дабы показать, что вы горды своей штуковиной.
3. Посмотреть в зеркало на свой дивный мужской торс и втянуть живот, чтобы посмотреть накачаны ли у вас брюшные мышцы (ответ - нет). Повосхищаться размером своего члена, почесать мошонку и уловить последний след запаха, идущий от ваших пальцев.
4. Встать под душ.
5. Не искать губку, поскольку вы ей все равно не пользуетесь.
6. Вымыть лицо.
7. Вымыть подмышки.
8. Громко испортить воздух и поразиться мощи и совершенной акустике душевой кабины.
9. Вымыть хозяйство и прилегающие области.
10. Вымыть собственный зад, оставив, естественно, волосы оттуда на куске мыла.
11. Взять неважно какой шампунь и вымыть волосы.
12. Отдернуть душевую занавеску и поглядеть в зеркало как вы смотритесь со всей этой пеной на волосах. Затем закрыть занавеску.
13. Не забыть пописать.
14. Подмыться.
15. Выйти из душа. Не заметить всей той воды, что разлилась по полу из-за того, что вы плохо задернули занавеску.
16. Частично вытереться. Конечно же, оставить душевую занавеску таким образом, чтобы вода с нее стекала на пол, а не в поддон душа.
17. Посмотреться в зеркало. Напрячь мускулы, втянуть живот, Повосхищаться огромными размерами своего пениса и т.д.
18. Не ополаскивать после себя душевой поддон.
19. Оставить включенными подогрев ванной и свет.
20. Вернуться к своей куче тряпок, оставленных в комнате, просто-напросто с полотенцем вокруг торса. Встретившись с женой или подругой, приоткрыть полотенце и предъявить своего приятеля во всей красе с криком, типа, "Вау! Глянь-ка на красавца!"
21. Бросить мокрое полотенце на кровать. За две минуты одеться в свою же грязную одежду.

----------


## Sanych

Есть ролик такой в нете. Где-то я его выкладывал, но уже не помню Давно было.

----------

